# Please pray for my and wife and i.



## drenalin08 (Aug 21, 2010)

We are going through some difficult times right now and need prayers!


----------



## tomtlb66 (Aug 21, 2010)

Prayers are sent, I am going thru the same things right now as well. May God bring you peace and guidance and strength.


----------



## Inthegarge (Aug 21, 2010)

Praying for you and your wife.................................................RW


----------



## allen1932 (Aug 21, 2010)

Prayer sent up. Trust that God's will be done.


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 21, 2010)

Prayers sent,brother. These times we live in are very hard for a lot of us. We just have to keep in mind that our God is in charge,not us.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 21, 2010)

prayers sent. 

GOD Bless
Larry


----------



## ronpasley (Aug 21, 2010)

prayer sent in the name of Jesus


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 21, 2010)

Prayer sent.  Plan like you are going to get through and you will both be stronger on the other side.


----------



## Hut2 (Aug 21, 2010)

Prayers sent! Times are hard these days.


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 21, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## DeepweR (Aug 21, 2010)

i feel ya brother! i aint sure what yall are goin through...health, money, problems, whatever... but i got divorced 2yrs ago and it about killed me. hardest thing i ve ver been through. but i made it, and u can too. stay strong my brother!


----------



## LureheadEd (Aug 21, 2010)

Prayers sent...Keep the faith...


----------



## drenalin08 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for the words of encouragement it is very rough on the both of us.That which doesnt kill us makes us stronger.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2010)

Don't know what y'all are going through, but many a person have thought themselves to be drowning, when in reality they merely needed to stand up in those troubled waters by grounding their feet in faith. Prayers are with you two.


----------



## speedcop (Aug 22, 2010)

prayers sent for both of you


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 22, 2010)

My Prayers are added . May the Lord Bless.


----------



## vanguard1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Prayers sent in Jesus name, know this God is saying to you  (this too will pass) he has helped you your whole life he will not leave you now.he loves you and knows what you are goin through.


----------



## Lukethedrifter (Aug 24, 2010)

prayers sent


----------



## messenger (Aug 24, 2010)

Prayer's sent.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Aug 24, 2010)

prayers sent


----------



## HBC4570 (Aug 24, 2010)

done


----------



## drenalin08 (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks for the words encouragement.


----------



## creation's_cause (Sep 12, 2010)

Risk it all for her brother...be her spiritual leader, pray with her and for her...Prayers sent right now.


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 14, 2010)

Prayers said.


----------



## possum steak (Sep 14, 2010)

Prayers sent to the King of Kings & the Lord of Lords!


----------



## Lead Poison (Sep 14, 2010)

Prayers sent. God bless you both.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 17, 2010)

Just want you to know I'm thinking about you today.


----------



## gtparts (Sep 17, 2010)

Prayers lifted to the throne room of my King.


----------



## shea900 (Sep 17, 2010)

I sent up a prayer for y'all.


----------



## GCsDad (Sep 18, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## drenalin08 (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you all it really means alot to me right now!


----------



## apoint (Sep 29, 2010)

In the hard times gives God a chance to show his work and miracles. Prayers sent.


----------



## david w. (Sep 29, 2010)

sent up there.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Sep 30, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------

